# Maple Burl



## Steve Walker (Aug 20, 2012)

Guess it's time to show a little something. I did this piece for a swap held on another site, it now lives in Tennessee. This is a piece of maple burl, with a lacewood cap and matching burl finial. About 13" tall overall, and 7" across. Hollowed down about 5", only because I wanted to leave some heft in the base for stability, wall thickness of 1/4".
Let me know what you think.

[attachment=9466]

[attachment=9468]

[attachment=9467]

[attachment=9469]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Steve Walker said:


> Guess it's time to show a little something. I did this piece for a swap held on another site, it now lives in Tennessee. This is a piece of maple burl, with a lacewood cap and matching burl finial. About 13" tall overall, and 7" across. Hollowed down about 5", only because I wanted to leave some heft in the base for stability, wall thickness of 1/4".
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 20, 2012)

> Let me know what you think.



Well, I'll tell ya what I think...

That's one of the finest turned pieces I've ever seen, bar none.

That's what I think.

Thanks!

p


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice job Steve ! Very unique piece. Keep 'em coming ! 
Scott


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice job. very pretty.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very very nice- GREAT design, wood and execution!!!!!!  You are going to fit in here just fine Steve.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 20, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> WOW that is sweet. Steve has a blue mahoe log coming his way in a trade wood for turning deal. OH MAN I am looking forward to that


Also some mahogany from yours truly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful, absolutely fabuloso! 1 of a kind for sure. Well done!


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 20, 2012)

That is stinkin' awesome!!! :dash2::dash2::wacko1:


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 21, 2012)

very, very, nice! I'd say you nailed this one!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey that is dandy!! Pretty wood and a unique design well executed! Bravo!


----------



## drycreek (Aug 21, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece, very, very, very, well done.


----------



## Steve Walker (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the kind words. 

Got a box from Hawaii today, Thanks for the filler Dave.

Anything you want to send me Joe....I'll gladly turn for wood


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 24, 2012)

You are welcome


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Aug 25, 2012)

Stunning, I love the echo of the form in the finial.


----------



## brown down (Aug 25, 2012)

That may be one of the nicest turned pieces I have ever seen!!!! Great choice on the timber as well


----------

